# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El Jucar vertiendo agua al mar.

## marcoscolmic

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Hace tan solo unos dias tuve la oportunidad de ver el rio jucar a pocos kms de su desembocadura en el mar por Cullera , concretamente a la altura de un pueblo llamado Fortañeny y Riola.
Al fondo en la foto se aprecia la montaña de Cullera.
Pues bien , la corriente que llevaba era desproporcionada con la estacion del año en la que nos encontramos.
Os puedo asegurar ( porque soy pescador y lo he comprobado ) que el rio por aqui tiene una anchura de unos 35 metros y una profundidad media de 4 m.
La velocidad del agua en superficie rondaba los 20 segundos por metro recorrido.
Con este dato , y viendo la foto , os podeis hacer una idea del volumen de agua que se pierde en la costa.
Esto no es un dato anecdotico de un dia , pues lleva ocurriendo con mas o menos intensidad todo el verano.
No logro entender por que trasvasan agua del Tajo y resulta que el Jucar vierte al mar esas cantidades.
Podria tener explicacion si esto ocurriese en invierno , pero no en Agosto.

¿ Que esta pasando ?

Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> Hace tan solo unos dias tuve la oportunidad de ver el rio jucar a pocos kms de su desembocadura en el mar por Cullera , concretamente a la altura de un pueblo llamado Fortañeny y Riola.
> Al fondo en la foto se aprecia la montaña de Cullera.
> Pues bien , la corriente que llevaba era desproporcionada con la estacion del año en la que nos encontramos.
> Os puedo asegurar ( porque soy pescador y lo he comprobado ) que el rio por aqui tiene una anchura de unos 35 metros y una profundidad media de 4 m.
> La velocidad del agua en superficie rondaba los 20 segundos por metro recorrido.
> Con este dato , y viendo la foto , os podeis hacer una idea del volumen de agua que se pierde en la costa.
> Esto no es un dato anecdotico de un dia , pues lleva ocurriendo con mas o menos intensidad todo el verano.
> No logro entender por que trasvasan agua del Tajo y resulta que el Jucar vierte al mar esas cantidades.
> ...


Es mas bonito y decotrativo tener un rio en esas condiciones y no quitarle agua, para regar que traigan agua de otra cuenca.
Somos los mas y nos lo merecemos todo :Cool:  :Frown: 
Edit: por cierto, excelente foto, gracias.
Un saludo

----------


## Luján

Pues resulta que Tous no está aún operativa al 100%. Sigue en fase de puesta en carga, por lo que tiene que cumplir con un calendario de cargas y descargas.


Si no estuviera tan cerca de la desembocadura te diría que también es poque tiene que dar agua al arroz. De hecho no tengo muy claro que no haya ninguna toma pasado el azud que has fotografiado.

----------


## jasg555

Además que la vida de un río supone que también tiene que rendir agua al mar.
Sin esos aportes de agua dulce, muchas especies no se podrían reproducir.

El río no tiene que desembocar 0 m3 en el mar.

Lo del trasvase es otra cosa y otra problemática.

----------


## cantarin

Hola compañeros

Como bien ha dicho Luján por ahí abajo ya no hay arrozales y ese agua va derechita al mar, con lo cual se pierde para los usos de la cuenca, aunque desde luego como muy bien dice Jasg para el mar es muy necesaria.

Pero luego dentro de 5 años cuando la sequía empiece a hacer su aparición nos acordaremos de tantos hm3 que se han ido al mar no ya por que no se pudieran recoger sino por un suelta de agua tan abrasiva. El tiempo pasa para bien y para mal, y conocemos los ciclos del agua en nuestro pais, y sabemos que la sequía entrará en nuestro camino.

Si hay que soltar agua por Tous es normal que suelten por los riegos, pero mas allá no creo que sea normal, aunque técnicos tiene el Estado para saber si hay que hacerlo cmo lo estan haciendo. A mi personalmente me parecía muy grandes las cantidades de agua que estan saliendo de Tous. Luján me contestó que era por las pruebas de Tous y por el arrozal, aunque si aun así va saliendo tanta agua en el rio depués de los arrozales pues eso ya no es tan puro y maravilloso.

Pero bueno, tambien quería hacer una puntualización. El Jucar que yo sepa no recibe agua del Trasvase, se autoabastece, tendrá regadios pero son por su cuenta y riesgo, no pide agua a los vecinos. También hay que tener en cuenta eso, con lo cual si pierden agua son como tirar piedras contra su propio tejado no al del vecino.

un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Por favor Cantarín, no pongas en mi boca palabras que yo no he dicho.

Yo lo que he dicho es que no sé si hay o no alguna toma para algún arrozal una vez pasado ese azud. Lo que sí tengo claro es que en esa zona hay arrozales hasta casi la misma línea de playa.

Como ya se ha dicho por activa y por pasiva en el foro, los ríos tienen que tener agua hasta su desembocadura. Exagernado un poco, si los ríos no proporcionaran agua al mar, éste acabaría secándose.

Tous tiene la misma curva de carga del año pasado. Y es fácil saber porqué:

Tiene que regar mucho arrozal, que hasta hace dos años tenían restricciones y no podían regar con toda el agua que necesitaban. Este año tienen agua, y hacen el cambio de agua del cultivo con los valores óptimos.

Tous también tiene que aguantar los envites de las grandes tormentas que van a empezar a caer a partir de ya  durante todo el otoño.

Y otra es que Tous aún no está al 100% de usabilidad, por lo que los márgenes de acción no son todo lo amplios que pudieran ser.

----------


## Salut

> Además que la vida de un río supone que también tiene que rendir agua al mar.
> Sin esos aportes de agua dulce, muchas especies no se podrían reproducir.
> 
> El río no tiene que desembocar 0 m3 en el mar.
> 
> Lo del trasvase es otra cosa y otra problemática.


Ahí le has dao... que los caudales ecológicos son algo tan necesario en el Tajo y el Ebro como en el Júcar o en el Segura. Los trasvases, las detracciones para riego, etc. son harina de otro costal.

Los caudales ecológicos son una restricción al sistema que debemos cumplir a rajatabla. El resto ya es una cuestión de gestión, de política... de qué usos priorizamos, cómo valoramos económicamente el agua, etc.

----------


## ben-amar

> Además que la vida de un río supone que también tiene que rendir agua al mar.
> Sin esos aportes de agua dulce, muchas especies no se podrían reproducir.
> 
> El río no tiene que desembocar 0 m3 en el mar.
> 
> Lo del trasvase es otra cosa y otra problemática.


Jasg, hasta ahi llegamos todos, tambien hay un ecosistema en la desembocadura que hay que mantener. Ademas, si los rios no llegaran al mar, este acabaria siendo un deposito de sal totalmemnte falto de vida.

----------


## jasg555

> Jasg, hasta ahi llegamos todos, tambien hay un ecosistema en la desembocadura que hay que mantener. Ademas, si los rios no llegaran al mar, este acabaria siendo un deposito de sal totalmemnte falto de vida.


 Ya sé que llegamos muchos. Pero si te fijas la frase "agua que se tira al mar" se repite mucho. Y es una idea, que cuando la leo, me hincha un ojo :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo no digo que se coja todo el agua, ni que tampoco se deje ir toda. Lo que se debe es cojer toda la que se pueda, respetando los caudales ecologicos. Lo que no se puede hacer es que si a ti te sobra agua(que no hece falta para caudales ecologicos ni nada)se la niegues a alguien vecino que si le hace falta, por el simple hecho de que esté en tu territorio. El agua siempre a sido libre y de todo el mundo, lo que pasa es que ahora le da a la gente por decir que si el agua pasa por mi puerta es mi y solo mia y no se doy a nadie.

----------


## jasg555

> Yo no digo que se coja todo el agua, ni que tampoco se deje ir toda. Lo que se debe es cojer toda la que se pueda, respetando los caudales ecologicos. Lo que no se puede hacer es que si a ti te sobra agua(que no hece falta para caudales ecologicos ni nada)se la niegues a alguien vecino que si le hace falta, por el simple hecho de que esté en tu territorio. El agua siempre a sido libre y de todo el mundo, lo que pasa es que ahora le da a la gente por decir que si el agua pasa por mi puerta es mi y solo mia y no se doy a nadie.


 No hombre, lo que pasa es que la palabra *caudal ecológico* se utiliza incluso para volúmenes ridículos que no mantienen para nada la vida en el cauce del río.

 Luego lo que dices de sobrar agua, pues si fuera como lo describes, bien, pero no es así. Tu concepto es que *te sobre agua* , una vez cubiertas tus necesidades y las del río, cedes el excedente. Esa es una idea perfecta. Pero la verdad que se aplica es que se llevan casi toda, dejan sin agua al río, y las necesidades de los ribereños no se cubren ni siquiera para el agua de boca. Es el ejemplo del mayor trasvase nacional.

 Por tanto no es que el agua que pasa por mi puerta sea mía, sólo mía y no se la doy a nadie, sino que en realidad es: el agua pasa por mi puerta, y no puedo tocar ni una gota.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> No hombre, lo que pasa es que la palabra *caudal ecológico* se utiliza incluso para volúmenes ridículos que no mantienen para nada la vida en el cauce del río.
> 
>  Luego lo que dices de sobrar agua, pues si fuera como lo describes, bien, pero no es así. Tu concepto es que *te sobre agua* , una vez cubiertas tus necesidades y las del río, cedes el excedente. Esa es una idea perfecta. *Pero la verdad que se aplica es que se llevan casi toda, dejan sin agua al río, y las necesidades de los ribereños no se cubren ni siquiera para el agua de boca.* Es el ejemplo del mayor trasvase nacional.
> 
>  Por tanto no es que el agua que pasa por mi puerta sea mía, sólo mía y no se la doy a nadie, sino que en realidad es: *el agua pasa por mi puerta, y no puedo tocar ni una gota*.



Pero eso es tener el rostro más duro que el diamante. Enciman de que te prestan agua no cojes una poca sino que los vas a dejar a ellos peor de lo estas tú. Eso no se hace.

----------


## jasg555

> Pero eso es tener el rostro más duro que el diamante. Enciman de que te prestan agua no cojes una poca sino que los vas a dejar a ellos peor de lo estas tú. Eso no se hace.



 Pero es que eso es la realidad de lo que está ocurriendo, amigo Embalses al 100%.

 El concepto que tu tienes es perfecto e ideal, solidario y de buen vecino.

Pero la realidad no es esa, sino la que te digo. En el siguiente hilo puedes ver la realidad: pueblos ribereños abastecidos con cisternas o con pozos de bajísima calidad:


http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=8728

Lo que ocurre es que si no sangras por la herida, no te duele, aunque la estés viendo.

----------


## saforenc

Ya se ha dicho (hace un año  :Big Grin: ) pero bueno, los ríos no deben llegar secos al mar. Se debe mantener la conexión, que es vital para muchas especies (anguilas, p.ej.) o para que diposite sus sedimentos (las playas al sur de la desembocadura del Júcar están en regresión, y un motivo de ésto es la disminución de sedimentos que vierte el Júcar). Además, se tienen que desaguar muchos embalses de por aquí en verano por las lluvias torrenciales otoñales.




> Ahí le has dao... que los caudales ecológicos son algo tan necesario en el Tajo y el Ebro como en el Júcar o en el Segura. Los trasvases, las detracciones para riego, etc. son harina de otro costal.
> 
> Los caudales ecológicos son una restricción al sistema que debemos cumplir a rajatabla. El resto ya es una cuestión de gestión, de política... de qué usos priorizamos, cómo valoramos económicamente el agua, etc.


¿Sabes si con la puesta en funcionamiento del Júcar-Vinalopó se establece algún caudal ecológico para este primero?




> Pero eso es tener el rostro más duro que el diamante. Enciman de que te prestan agua no cojes una poca sino que los vas a dejar a ellos peor de lo estas tú. Eso no se hace.


Dudo que haya un río con mayor aprovechamiento del agua que el Júcar... Pero tranquilo, que lo poco que lleva ya hasta el mar (a veces se seca entre Antella y Alzira) ya se lo llevarán dentro del poco hacia el Vinalopó. Por cierto, ¿cuántos hm3 irían a la cuenca del Júcar del supuesto trasvase del Ebro?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Y que encima tengas que tacharnos de insolidarios y egoístas...

----------

